

Show HN: FoneScript, cloud PBX for hackers - CamTin
http://fonescript.com/

======
CamTin
FoneScript is both a DSL for specifying simple telephone menu trees and call
routing, and (eventually) a cloud platform for hosting them.

You can check out the syntax, try out a demo and sign up for our launch list,
but right now we're not quite ready for customers.

If you have any questions, ask them here or email me: cam (at) fonescript
[dot] com

